# Confirmed violence march 4th 2011 alexandria



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

It is with a very sad tone that I bring the following confirmed news:

(news in Alexandria)

1) State Security HQ was destroyed (Faraana street)

2) Several shops were destroyed in Midan Manshia (It is extremely dangerous there right now). The "el shimy" shop was broken into around 8:30pm last night

3) Thugs broke out in Karmoz and started breaking shops and hitting random folks

4) Several shops on Saba Banat Street were looted last night

5) The electrical company of Alexandria was protesting today on Foad Street and completely stopped traffic

6) Several shops on Saad Zaghloul, Raml Station, Manshia, Azarita, etc. are closed



Is Cairo also in the same state of terror? or are we the only lucky ones?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MensEtManus said:


> It is with a very sad tone that I bring the following confirmed news:
> 
> (news in Alexandria)
> 
> ...




I am just in from shopping and I noticed there are alot more tanks etc back on the streets.. not heard hear new from Midan Tahrir yet.

I actually passed the Arcadia mall today for the first time and whilst I knew it had been looted I didn't realise that it had been burned as well.. 3 bodies found inside.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

The "state security" idiots started getting rid of high profile documents in the last couple days all over the country, burning and/or shredding the documents, which drove everyone crazy, specially when the military did NOT move to protect the documents.........So people gathered and tried to break in with absence of military, the "state security" idiots started shooting the people, and then military popped in to "woof woof" the people so that the idiots can continue burning the documents 

Talking about March 4th, a church was burned in a city in Helwan as well, violence started after an alleged "relationship" between a Coptic young male and a Muslim female, military was called 2 days before that, but never made it to the city so far........


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Every SS building in Cairo is being taken over by protesters as the SS people were trying to destroy evidence/records/documents that could be used against the old regime. 

I hear reports this is going on right now in 6th October and Nasr City.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

for the past 24 hours, State Security building has fallen one after the other. Evidence found there is unimaginable. I cant post now but i will be posting videos and photos of torture tools used by SS, servillance and documents about all activists including we are all khaed said facebook page. There are even survillance files on Mubarak & his wife movement for years! Think about east germany security.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> for the past 24 hours, State Security building has fallen one after the other. Evidence found there is unimaginable. I cant post now but i will be posting videos and photos of torture tools used by SS, servillance and documents about all activists including we are all khaed said facebook page. There are even survillance files on Mubarak & his wife movement for years! Think about east germany security.


It’s a bit late with the documents now, the high profile ones have already been destroyed (The ones containing direct orders from the “big” idiots and could give them free quality time in jail if they ever been “tried” for that ).

The surveillance and reports and so on aren’t really a big deal, nor the torture tools either, everyone knows about those already.

I wonder what did they say in my majesty’s surveillance file though, I'm really curious about it :lol:

However you people need to know that Facebook is *STILL *being monitored now (Please do not ask by who, cause I won't answer, sorry!), so are 90% of the online activities, so you still need to be careful :ranger:


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MensEtManus said:


> It is with a very sad tone that I bring the following confirmed news:
> 
> (news in Alexandria)
> 
> ...


does anyone here share my thoughts that this revolution is about to end in abject failure? 

And me thinking about opening a business here...


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> It is with a very sad tone that I bring the following confirmed news:
> 
> (news in Alexandria)
> 
> ...


All sad really that end of Alex's is actually one of my favourite ends. It's a nice part to go walk around shops and find pretty much anything you need. One of the only areas that are closed on a Sunday too. Use to prefer walking around the old downtown over going to the over glossed malls here in Alexandria. It's also the end where most the touristy stuff is too.

I never felt unsafe in this city at all over the past few years no matter what time of day or night it was. Of course made sure I was always in well lit places with people around etc but now no.. I went down my own building last night around 10pm to go to a shop and the place was near on deserted hardly a soul around. Eerie like. Which is unusual for my area even for a Friday night.


----------

